# Papailio Sticker Paper



## Jason581 (May 12, 2009)

ok i know i have seen it before, but now i cant find it...Im looking to print my own stickers. I have an epson r1900, and was looking to get the papilio waterproof paper vinyl paper for inkjet. This paper seems to be the best for something with outdoor life. I know you can get it in sheets of 8.5 x 11 and 11 x 17. 

But i know i have seen it in 13" roll form.....

Does anyone know where i can get it, or something similar in 13" roll form. I hate forgetting to save website.....


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Did you check the papilio.com website? I'm sure they sell it there. They sell all their stuff there. I just bought some of that exact paper only in the 8 1/2" x 11" size.


----------



## Jason581 (May 12, 2009)

The website was down, but now its back up... thats y i was going crazy looking for it!! just purchased the 12"...they do not sell 13" but i will make it work!! lol. Thanks


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I didn't know their site was down. I thought you were looking on some other site. Did you get some of the UV spray so that your stuff will be waterproof? I got it for making bumper stickers.


----------



## Jason581 (May 12, 2009)

Yes i did, how well does it work? I am using pigment inks, should hold up fine right? Also how good is the adhesive on this vinyl>?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know to both questions. It just arrived the other day and I haven't had a chance to play with it yet. I hear it's permanent adhesive. I almost choked though when I saw how expensive this stuff is though. I just hope it's worth the investment.


----------



## Jason581 (May 12, 2009)

yea it is! thats y i wanted the roll because its only 30 bucks and you get 30 feet. If you buy that much in sheets is more then double.

Good Luck!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

But how do you get rolls into a regular printer that takes sheets? Or don't you? Do you have to have a special printer to use a roll?


----------



## TexSub (Aug 27, 2007)

lben said:


> But how do you get rolls into a regular printer that takes sheets? Or don't you? Do you have to have a special printer to use a roll?



The R1900 has roll media capability.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, see I don't have that. I have a c88+, 1400, and wf1100. Mine take sheets, so I'm stuck with those overpriced sheets. Oh well.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Or buy the roll and cut it...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I was going to say the same thing Mmonk, you beat me too it. 

I wonder if epson sells accessories on their website? I had a 1280 before and it came with Roll attachments that I never used. 

Our WF1100's came with a CD, but I never installed them. I allowed the computer to find them. One of them is directly connected and the other one via the router.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick with the keyboard...

I know it can be done cuz thats what I do. I was using a crappy HP printer...actually just got an Epson 1100 today...CIS soon to come...maybe a Christmas present to myself...lol.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

They're amazing aren't they?

I looked at the new Workforce, and it's a desktop printer. 4 and 1 piece of junk. I don't believe it's a wide format either.


----------



## Lescliff (Dec 8, 2011)

I’m quite late answering or going through this thread. I see there are many companies around dealing in Vinyl sticker paper. But one should not rely on only one. Try searching and comparing different companies. Because of the intense competition in the market, one will get cheap rates after a thoughtful research about the companies.


----------

